# Here's my latest attempt



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I've been talking to a Realtor for a week or so. I'm not sure he's listening to me. I've answered his questions more than once. This property is from an estate and it hasn't been able to sell. Since I can't use my VA loan until next August, I made my usual offer to do a lease to own with the payoff when my loan goes through. Unfortunately, the guy I'm talking to isn't the listing agent, so he has to run everything by that person who has to talk to the owners. The last I heard was this morning that they might do a land contract with a good down payment, but they didn't say what a good down payment is. I had already told my guy that the most I could come up with is $1500. Of course he asked me again how much I could put down. I don't see it happening which is a shame. It has all the things I want and is in the price range I can afford. I guess the people would rather have the place sit empty and deteriorate than help me out. I hope he gets an answer soon, so I can resume my search if needed.

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/02130-State-Route-2_Bryan_OH_43506_1113873919

I got this from a different listing page since it wasn't on this one: 

Many updates to the house. 36 x 38 2 car detached garage w/cement, openers & 12x38 lean to for storage. Start your own business with a 28x23 office/showroom & 28x47 greenhouse. Plus small acreage behind to grow your own produce. 


Nomad


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

will you like living that close to the road? looks like a nice place. Hope it all works out! JIL


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like a good piece of property for the price.

You might qualify for a USDA loan at 100% financing. There are income limitations and the property has to be in a semi rural area. Check with a local lender or USDA to see if you and the property qualify.

Use extreme caution if you enter into a lease option type contract. You need to be certain you will qualify for a loan and since this property is 175 years old, make sure the property will pass loan requirements.

Maybe the sellers will do long term owner financing. There could be tax benefits for them.

Make sure you have your own attorney in a lease purchase, land contract or owner financing type deal.

Hope you get it


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

JIL said:


> will you like living that close to the road? looks like a nice place. Hope it all works out! JIL


I was raised less than 5 miles from there. That road isn't like a freeway, though it does have a fair bit of traffic. I've lived in towns and cities for the last 45 years, so that road would be no problem. I'd much rather have that than my obnoxious neighbors, their drunken friends or their two barking dogs.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

po boy said:


> Looks like a good piece of property for the price.
> 
> You might qualify for a USDA loan at 100% financing. There are income limitations and the property has to be in a semi rural area. Check with a local lender or USDA to see if you and the property qualify.
> 
> ...


I sent off an e-mail to the Ohio representative and asked about the program. According to the web site I do qualify. Guess I'll see what the govenrment can do for me. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

Nomad


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nomad,

You are welcome and good luck..


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

After contacting the regional person who was referred by the state person, I was given the application form to fill out and return. Then I saw the small print. You must be out of a bankruptcy for 36 months. Guess that takes care of that. The VA is only 24 months, so I'll be going back to that next August. I should probably just forget about even looking for a place until then, but I can't. With my health issues and not getting any younger I so much want to get to my own place while I'm still able to do something with it. I suppose things will work out as they should, but I'm just driving myself nuts locating a place and then not being able to get it. Oh well, everyone should have a hobby.

Nomad


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Nomad, if I were you, I would find out the owner's contact information from the tax records. This may well be public information available on line. They are probably as frustrated with the real estate agent as you are! There was a property I knew about which was advertised for sale for four years. One agency would have it and when their listing expired, another would get it. It was an estate. The executor was a ditzy woman. Her brother, a high school janitor by trade, had a very smart son. I put a potential buyer in contact with the brother who sat down with the prospect and the smart son. They worked out a really win-win deal for everyone and then presented it to the agent who presented it to the executor etc. 
Sometimes people contact the owner who withdraws the property from the market and does a fsbo which is dishonest and sneaky but in Virginia (ha a caveat emptor state) there is the concept of "agency" where there is a seller's agent who tries to get the highest price for the seller (and this night include occluding negative facts about the property) and a buyer's agent who tries to work out the best deal for the buyer including creative financing and finding out flaws. Some of them charge a flat rate. 
You have worked so hard on this over the time I've been on the forum! Why don't you take a course in selling real estate? You would learn a lot that was very helpful, meet some interesting people, and have fun, too. During the course you could get a lot of your questions answered plus new possibilites would open up for you. You already have a tremendous amount of knowledge gained from your search which in some cases is superior to a trained realtor who lacks your incentive. Also the courses are taught by realtors. Perhaps you could take the teacher out for aa beer afterwards or dinner. And propose your possibilities. They should have ten alternate ways to work with your situation. Wrap around mortgages are illegal but maybe a variant would suffice to get you what you want and the sellers what they want, for example.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Navotifarm said:


> Nomad, if I were you, I would find out the owner's contact information from the tax records. This may well be public information available on line. They are probably as frustrated with the real estate agent as you are! There was a property I knew about which was advertised for sale for four years. One agency would have it and when their listing expired, another would get it. It was an estate. The executor was a ditzy woman. Her brother, a high school janitor by trade, had a very smart son. I put a potential buyer in contact with the brother who sat down with the prospect and the smart son. They worked out a really win-win deal for everyone and then presented it to the agent who presented it to the executor etc.
> Sometimes people contact the owner who withdraws the property from the market and does a fsbo which is dishonest and sneaky but in Virginia (ha a caveat emptor state) there is the concept of "agency" where there is a seller's agent who tries to get the highest price for the seller (and this night include occluding negative facts about the property) and a buyer's agent who tries to work out the best deal for the buyer including creative financing and finding out flaws. Some of them charge a flat rate.
> You have worked so hard on this over the time I've been on the forum! Why don't you take a course in selling real estate? You would learn a lot that was very helpful, meet some interesting people, and have fun, too. During the course you could get a lot of your questions answered plus new possibilites would open up for you. You already have a tremendous amount of knowledge gained from your search which in some cases is superior to a trained realtor who lacks your incentive. Also the courses are taught by realtors. Perhaps you could take the teacher out for aa beer afterwards or dinner. And propose your possibilities. They should have ten alternate ways to work with your situation. Wrap around mortgages are illegal but maybe a variant would suffice to get you what you want and the sellers what they want, for example.


Thanks, some things to think about. What always complicates things for me is I find properties a long way from me. This last one is four hours away. I'd rather find something here, but property is higher here than other places I've looked. As for taking a course, I might if it didn't cost too much. 

Nomad


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Nomad, the cost is relative to the knowledge you will gain which can save you thousands. I think mine cost $125. But I took and passed the exam. You can probably borrow the course books from your local library but it's not the information in the books, it's the creative energy I'm talking about. Or go find some of the Richard G. Allen or Charles Givens books or courses. Your realtor is not going to bother with you because he/she is looking for a commission out of a big down payment which you aint got!but you do have energy and intelligence and persistence. And time.


----------



## Reauxman (Sep 14, 2002)

You won't like what I have to say, but I'm going to say it anyway.

There is a problem with your whole search. You are just thinking about yourself and disregarding the fact that there are other people on the other side of the transaction. 

I'd never advise anyone to do a lease purchase, especially with someone 2 years out of foreclosure! What happens when the loan never comes? What happens when the tenant stops paying rent? Both situations mean the expensive process of eviction and probably a torn up place. I'd rather sit on a vacant property than do a lease purchase, especially for $1500 down. 

And the whole bit about calling the owner yourself, why do you think they hired an agent? You guessed it, they do not want to deal with "know it all" buyers!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Reauxman said:


> You won't like what I have to say, but I'm going to say it anyway.
> 
> There is a problem with your whole search. You are just thinking about yourself and disregarding the fact that there are other people on the other side of the transaction.
> 
> ...


I always welcome all sides of a conversation even if I don't agree with what is said. Of course I'm only thinking about myself. It will come down to whether the owners want to sell or sit on it. As much as I'd like to have it, I won't be devastated if I don't get it. I'll just look for the next place. Property searches give me something to do with my time. If nothing else, I'll just fool around looking until next summer when I can get my loan. It is a guaranteed VA loan. I'm a veteran and since I have a stable income I'm in. And as for losing my home, it was impossible to pay the mortgage after I lost my job. In this economy there are empty houses on every street of every town due to foreclosure. And I would never call the owners directly. In my book that would be less than ethical and I may not have much but I do have my honor. That's why I have an agent working on my behalf, so I don't have to talk to people. And I'm not sure people get agents to sell their house so they don't have to talk to know it all buyers. I think they do it so they don't have to keep going to show the property and waste a lot of time with no sale. But that's just my opinion.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Well, I guess I can cross this one off, too. I was just told that the owners want $5000 down for a lease to own deal. I don't have it and can't get it, so I guess I'll keep looking. I'm a bit disappointed because it had everything I want, but maybe there's something else out there that will be better.


Nomad


----------



## Jeni (Mar 24, 2010)

I am mostly a lurker on this board, but I am on here a few times a week. I am a property looker too, I like the thrill of finding that "perfect" home where the grass is greener. But I'm also like you in that it's mostly a dream. A really frustrating, hard to get past dream. My husband is a veteran as well and a police officer now, which means he makes squat. Our dreams don't jive with our current income level. 

It's hard but after reading several of your posts, my only suggestion would be to let the realtor go for now. They are not going to help because you're not in a position to be serious about buying a property. I would wait until you are financially ready to make a move, then find a property on your own, or at least an area you want to move. Then find a realtor that handles that area. I can imagine if your realtor is local and you are finding properties to look at hours away, they might not be too hip to help you.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Jeni said:


> I am mostly a lurker on this board, but I am on here a few times a week. I am a property looker too, I like the thrill of finding that "perfect" home where the grass is greener. But I'm also like you in that it's mostly a dream. A really frustrating, hard to get past dream. My husband is a veteran as well and a police officer now, which means he makes squat. Our dreams don't jive with our current income level.
> 
> It's hard but after reading several of your posts, my only suggestion would be to let the realtor go for now. They are not going to help because you're not in a position to be serious about buying a property. I would wait until you are financially ready to make a move, then find a property on your own, or at least an area you want to move. Then find a realtor that handles that area. I can imagine if your realtor is local and you are finding properties to look at hours away, they might not be too hip to help you.


The realtor is always where a property is located. I wouldn't expect someone to help me search long distance. I know that getting a place now is a long shot, but sooner or later I will find someone who will realize that they will get all of their money next August. And I am very serious, I just don't have the funds to make a down payment of any size right now. My Social Security provides me with a stable monthly income, but it's all but impossible to come up with a large sum at one time. I hope you find the perfect property and it will be possible for you to get it.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks, Angie. 

Nomad


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Please remember that this is not General Chat.


----------



## grandmajo (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Nomad,

I, for one, am disappointed that you won't be able to get that house. It would be nice to have some fellow folks previously from the area move back this way!

But keep your chin up and don't give up. The first home that I bought was back in 1989. It was a VA repo and we only had to have $1000 down. Those kind of deals are available as long as you have the patience to keep looking for them. And after everything that you've been thru in the last couple of years, I'm sure that you have that 

All the best!
A fellow Williams County-ite


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Nomad, I feel a connection with you from the white light thing. I will tell you how I found my land. I got a sheet of yellow poster board at walmart (yellow for prosperity and good luck. In the center I put my octagonal house. I drew eight sections and cut pictures from magazines of things I wanted. Some of these I couldny find pictures up so I made images. For example I had a specific distance from work I didn't want to go beyond. One section had what I had to offer for my new property which was land I owned in west virginia I wanted to barter. It's really important to me to think about what I had to offer myself. I did not want to offer something I didn't have or that was somebody else's such as a loan. When I had this dream all out where I could see it and visualize it, I prayed for it. I visualized and prayed till my vision was clear. Then I thanked God for it. I did a "sobeit" ceremony. I had rocks for witness in a dish. These were rocks I had picked up in Texas and Mexico and Vermont and other places that had travelled with me. I glue a kernal of corn in the center. I lit candles. I did this outside in a trailer park on a night of the new moon after I was pretty sure my neighbors would be sleeping since I didn't want the fire department as an adjunct to my ceremony. Then I olled up my vision map (which took me about 8 months to get complete and as perfect as I could) and set fire to it. Making up ceremonies is fun. The object is to impress upon your subconscious which never sleeps and is in direct connection with that great switchboard up in the sky. 
Sure enough through a series of miracles I got my property. Ooopsies I forgot to include good neighbors! I didn't ask for them so I didn't get them. Error. Error. I didn't get my octagonal home, either but that's because I had it as a general idea. 
What I am saying is, you are doing your search backward. You are seeking externally through unknown real estate agents starving for a commission who want their commission yesterday and know you won't get your money till maybe never from some external source. 
Thereks a home out there exactly what you are looking for. The vision has come into your head from the aforementioned switchboard in the sky so it's a valid vision. I affirm this for you. Keep on looking and doing what you are doing but do so from a different parameter. Find yourself a friend like that 1smart68 guy! And get yourself some posterboard and rubber cement asap! And start driving around in the neighborhood where you want your home to be. Get a map and a pendulum. Do the white light thing. Get some lease with option to own forms and start filling them out so they are all ready to present to the landowner who is just waiting for you and wants you as much as you want himmherthem!
Oh and since you have daughters, have fun on the sex offender sites. You don't want to buy a house next dOor. Don't think only about your house and gardenn put in good neighbors and a thriving market for your produce, too, just in case you are as insane as I am and actually follow my advice. Hey, it worked for me. Why not you?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Don't worry folks, God has a plan for me. I'm just so impatient that I won't sit still and wait for it. I figure I'm doing the God helps them that helps themselves thing, but maybe I just need to relax and give it time. The worst that will happen is I don''t get a place until next August and I lose another growing season. I've lived through 63 growing seasons, waiting one more won't kill me...I hope.


Nomad


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

Nomad said:


> I've been talking to a Realtor for a week or so. I'm not sure he's listening to me. I've answered his questions more than once.
> Nomad


Don't worry they all do that. LOL. Seriously, I am a builder and regrettably, in this market I need the services of a competent realtor. Regrettably, competent and realtor seem to be two words that cannot be combined. It is an absolutely amazing situation. If my subs, suppliers and I acted like 80% of these clowns, we would of been gone long ago. It's possible to not return calls, not show up for appointments, show clients garbage listings because you are too clueless to steer them away from moldy, worthless dumps, generally be a waste of valuable air, and STILL manage to stay in the game. Keeping in mind that the current housing Depression has culled the herd of the REALLY bad ones, it's stunning to say the least. 
I recently need to sell my Mother's home in another market. I tried to contact six brokers to get their recommendation for a top seller in their office, who could handle the listing. Three out of six offices never answered the phone. One broker half-listened to me for two minutes, completely failed to comprehend my request, then told me he would drive by the house and call me back. He never called. One agent returned my call after three days, then wanted to schedule a meeting in another seven. I told her that if it took ten days to get around to meeting me, I'll have to pass on the opportunity. 
I hope you find the place you want and need. If you are ready to strangle an agent because he or she has screwed up for the umpteenth time, breath deeply and relax, they all do that...............


----------

